# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  یک سئوال از درجه 3 و روابط بین ریشه ها

## GUST

با سلام این رابطه درجه 3 رو چطوری باید ریشه هاشو پیدا کرد؟! 
هرچی خوندیم واسه درجه 2 بود
آلفا ، بتا و جی ریشه های معادله میباشند اگر t کدام است؟
خودم به یه نتیجه رسیدم که x =-2 است اما بقیه اش چون درجه 3 میشه نمیدونم ! b کدومه  !a کدومه ! الی اخر؟

----------


## moho

> با سلام این رابطه درجه 3 رو چطوری باید ریشه هاشو پیدا کرد؟! 
> هرچی خوندیم واسه درجه 2 بود
> آلفا ، بتا و جی ریشه های معادله میباشند اگر t کدام است؟
> خودم به یه نتیجه رسیدم که x =-2 است اما بقیه اش چون درجه 3 میشه نمیدونم ! b کدومه  !a کدومه ! الی اخر؟


داداش گلم اگه از سمت چپ معادله ی  ، عبارت abg رو فاکتور بگیرید کارتون راه میفته !!! این کار رو انجام بدید و از روابط بین ریشه ها هم   استفاده کنید مسئله حل میشه ... موفق و موید باشید ....

----------


## GUST

> داداش گلم اگه از سمت چپ معادله ی  ، عبارت abg رو فاکتور بگیرید کارتون راه میفته !!! این کار رو انجام بدید و از روابط بین ریشه ها هم   استفاده کنید مسئله حل میشه ... موفق و موید باشید ....


الان تو اون معادله a چیه b چیه  c چیه! این معادله درجه 3 هست! یعنی ضریب x به توان باید تقسیم ضریب xبه توان 3 شه؟! تازه یه tx هم اون وسط داریم ضریبش چیه!؟ 
بی زحمت حل تشریحی شو بده  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## garamaleki



----------


## moho

> الان تو اون معادله a چیه b چیه  c چیه! این معادله درجه 3 هست! یعنی ضریب x به توان باید تقسیم ضریب xبه توان 3 شه؟! تازه یه tx هم اون وسط داریم ضریبش چیه!؟ 
> بی زحمت حل تشریحی شو بده


اگه از عبارتی که گفتم abg رو فاکتور بگیرید ، عبارت به شکل (a+b+g)(abg) در میاد ... حالا فرقی نمی کنه کدوم رو ریشه ی عبارت درجه یک (همون 2- که بدست آوردید) در نظر بگیریم ... حاصلضرب و حاصل جمع دو ریشه ی دیگه هم بر اساس روابط بین ریشه ها قابل تعیینه ... با جاگذاری صحیح موارد یاد شده در عبارت مذکور ، یک معادله ایجاد میشه که با حل اون مقدار t بدست میاد ....

را حل فرمولی رو هم نفر بالا زحمتشو کشیدن ....

----------


## mkh-ana

یه راه حل هم داریم تو ریاضی دانشگاه بعضی جاها میگن:

در معادله چند جمله ای از درجه n


حاصل جمع ریشه ها= b/a-
حاصل ضرب ریشه ها= منفی یک به توان درجه چند جمله ای ضربدر عدد ثابت چند جمله تقسیم بر ضریب بزرگترین
همون سی تقسیم بر آ. c/a با این تفاوت که یه ضریب هم داریم.

----------

